# Cube bikes vs Trek, Specialized, etc?



## bear99 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've come across a great deal for a 2013 Cube AMS 120. It seems to be right in line with the bike I'm looking for (trail, FS, ~120 mm travel) but I know nothing about Cube. I know they're a UK/euro brand with little-to-no presence in the US. Even with shipping the bike would be almost 300-400 less than the Trek Fuels and Specialized Stumpys I'm looking at.

I've got a nagging sense that the AMS 120 is more of a XC race bike? Which I'm not against, but just curious how it stacks up component-wise to the entry level FSers.

Any ideas? thanks!


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Looks to be more of a trail bike than an XC race bike. Component wise it's got a pretty good spec. I don't know a lot about Trek's line, but the Stumpy will have nicer suspension and has SRAM x7 and x9. If I were making the decision, I would pick the Fuel or the Stumpy based on that's what I could easily test ride. I'm also a little biased since I own a Stumpy. 

Have you looked at the Specialized Camber Evo? It seems like more in line with what you want...a FS 120mm travel trail bike, and it's basically the same price as the Stumpy Comp. If you went down in spec on the Camber models, you can get one for a few hundred bucks cheaper.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The pivots and linkage look a little spindly to me. If there are bearings in those pivots, they don't look like they could be very big, and that can be a problem. Hard to say for certain without seeing it in person. JMHO.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Cube are a German brand, and are well regarded in the UK.
I had the LTD hard tail and it was a great bike for the money, with good kit on it.
My friend had the AMS 120 and it was a nice bike, entry level FS but still with XT rear mech and Deore drivetrain.
Spares backup is not great, they change the frames every year and if you want last year's.....well hard luck there are none.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the looks of a Cube, but its hard to come by in the US market without having to order them from overseas. My local LBS' mechanic has one and he says its an awesome bike. I've been eyeing a Cube Stereo 160 for quite some time. Its such a clean looking bike and I love the colors.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Seen loads of Cube's out and they are popular. Not heard a bad word about them from any of the guys I know who have them and value for money wise they seem to hit the mark... I was looking at them as an option for me but went with the Orange Crush HT instead....
Just because it was suited to the injury I have to carry... I needed a long travel bike with a higher front end to keep some weight off my shoulder.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Can you get Ghost in the USA?

They are another German direct sell bike and similar to Cube, in that the kit is very good for the money.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd imagine they are fine bikes, although I can't say I've ever seen one here. The only thing I would be worried about is parts and warranty service, should you need it. I was riding with a friend who had a 'boutique' brand bike, and he broke a somewhat unique suspension part down in Moab. No replacement could be found anywhere in town, and calls to Grand Junction similarly provided no aid. He ended up having to rent a bike for the rest of the week. If he'd had a more common brand, we could almost certainly have fixed it and he could have ridden his own bike the rest of the week. Not a huge deal, obviously, but something to consider. With a Specialized, Trek, Giant, SC, etc., you can probably find what you need in any busy mountain biking area.


----------

